# exotic fish, is that legal?



## alexander (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, 

I just saw a add on this site, where someone was selling some aquariums, in the tanks was different types of chiclids and betas. 

Im from Europe so I just have to ask:
Is it legal to import exotic fish to Australia and not exotic reptiles? Isnt that strange!?

regards
Alexander


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it is strange, but its the way it is. They even allow potentially invasive species and usually only ban them once they are a problem. Sometimes they dont even ban them, you can still get carp in Australia eventhough they are highly destructive and im fairly sure they arnt in all the river systems yet(could be wrong on that)


----------



## bump73 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont forget all the different exotic birds, rabbits and catsevil we can get as well...

Hardly seems right considering how destructive some of these species are....


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 11, 2007)

bump73 i'm hearing ya


----------



## Retic (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah yes the bizarre vagueries of our wildlife laws. Don't even try to make sense of them, you'll just get a headache.


----------



## Radar (Sep 11, 2007)

Boa, a headache would be the least of it, more likely your head will explode. But I have to ask, fair enough the laws arn't...fair....lol..but which way would people rather it go (in order to make them 'fair':
1) Ban exotic birds, cats, fish, etc (cause, as people have already stated, they ARE destructive)
or
2) Allow exotic snakes?

Just curious is all


----------



## cris (Sep 11, 2007)

I would choose 1, but it obviously isnt a realistic option.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 11, 2007)

cris said:


> Yes it is strange, but its the way it is. They even allow potentially invasive species and usually only ban them once they are a problem. Sometimes they dont even ban them, you can still get carp in Australia eventhough they are highly destructive and im fairly sure they arnt in all the river systems yet(could be wrong on that)


 yep then you have the animal rights lunatics who believe pest animals shouldnt be destroyed


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 11, 2007)

i agree but fish cant run away


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 11, 2007)

alex_c said:


> yep then you have the animal rights lunatics who believe pest animals shouldnt be destroyed



i'm one of those guys i think ... well not quite.. for example - i agree cane toads should be eradicated... i just don't think hitting them with golf-clubs is the right way to do it... it's not the fault of these animals they're poisonous and ugly and introduced and killing wildlife. nor is it okay to run over cats.. though i hate them more than i can say using child friendly language...


----------



## Adzo (Sep 11, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i agree but fish cant run away



People still let them go in to local creeks and such when they are bored with them or can't be bothered looking after them anymore.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2007)

There are still plenty of banned species though... so be warned!


----------



## Lucas (Sep 11, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i agree but fish cant run away



But people are idiots. The fish may grow bigger than expected or they may get bored of the fish and off they go to dump them in the local creek. Soon the creek has its own little population, then the fish move down stream, breeding as they go. I'm sure you can figure it out from there.

As an example. The Molongolo river in Canberra flows into the Murrimbidgee which flows into the Murray. In theory if you release goldfish etc from Kambah Pools in Canberra, then given enough time they could end up in Adelaide.


----------



## bump73 (Sep 11, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i agree but fish cant run away


 
Birds can't run too well either...

But they have wings :lol::lol:

So if the argument is that reptiles can escape in to the wild, Why are birds okay??


----------



## Lucas (Sep 11, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned exotic species should not be permitted to be brought into Australia. Look what all the introduced species have already done.........................Especially the New Zealanders.


----------



## jay76 (Sep 11, 2007)

only some fish you can not bring into australia. Alot of those if they are here you can keep them just can not bring them in


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you will find that most birds in pet stores are australian....
Its not like americans keep budgies, they are an australian bird, they keep pigeons(how exciting) lol

Marine fish kind of arent owned by a country, since they can kind of swim to other countries (as well as with some birds)
and its not like a snake has ever run away...


----------



## BJC-787 (Sep 11, 2007)

you will find a lot of the fish nowadays are bred in australia.

the exotic birds were already in australia when they brought in the laws, and then they brought in the licensing system and it went from there so they were allowed to stay in the country and went on license and went from there but you can't import or export birds anymore since 1995.


----------



## alexander (Sep 12, 2007)

Well thank you all for chimming in on this query of mine.. Must say it is strange they allow exotics at ALL..

a buddy of mine told me ferrets have been allow to import to Oz? If so thats just stupid..

serenaphoenix, I hear you on the cat issue, I hate cats and Im allergic to the filthy things too and who do the all the cats love..... me...


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

The-Guy said:


> Its not like americans keep budgies



are you serious? they probably keep and breed more per year then we aussies do.


----------



## BeyondHuman (Sep 12, 2007)

They do have budgies.. only they call them parakeets.


----------



## Retic (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes they have budgies, the term parakeet is used generically in the same way people say snake.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 12, 2007)

There was an interesting article in New Scientist about how much damage introduced species are doing in the US - citing in particular Burmese pythons in the Florida everglades.This is the link, if anyone has a subscription: http://www.newscientist.com/channel...exotic-pets-pose-risks-to-native-species.html

It is subscription only unfortunately.


----------

